
Are Microsoft Containers worth learning? - MrLabCoat
Quick question: should I bother to learn the Containers service in Microsoft Windows&#x2F;Server, or is it safe to assume that Docker (and similar programs out there) are going to be the best way to go as far as learning and running in a small homelab?<p>Thank you for your honest opinions and helping a fellow geek progress :D
======
alexellisuk
Absolutely - if you want to "learn containers" I would start with Docker for
Windows (that creates a tiny Linux VM) for a less painful start.

However if Windows is core to your workflow.. check out this from my fellow
Docker Captain:

[https://github.com/StefanScherer/dockerfiles-
windows](https://github.com/StefanScherer/dockerfiles-windows)

And the installation procedure for Windows Containers:

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/virtualization/windowscontainers/...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/virtualization/windowscontainers/quick_start/quick_start_windows_server)

Take note that only nano-server will run on Windows 10 pro.

Feel free to get in touch on Twitter @alexellisuk

~~~
MrLabCoat
Thank you very much for the links! Will be taking a look into it. It seems
fairly simple to setup and mess around with. I'm more familiar with Docker,
never heard of Containers till a few days ago :D

------
Annatar
That's a seemingly innocuous question with a highly subjective answer, which
ironically has very objective consequences (pick a wrong technology, for
example for wrong reasons like popularity, get stuck with all kinds of
unnecessary problems, like lack of isolation, suboptimal performance, complex
software lifecycle or data corruption, or all of that together, and I don't
necessarily mean Microsoft here).

Depends on who you ask and what their experience is. What can we tell you?
Everyone will tell you what _their_ preferred solution is. Since it's a
subjective question, one person will tell you to go ahead, another that it's
pointless.

Why do you _care_ what is going to be _popular_ if you are building your own
laboratory? Research which is the best solution; research them all. After all,
that is the point of a _laboratory_ , isn't it?

